# sleepyhead



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd share were Aspen likes to sleep in our room. He sleeps in the bed too, but he only comes up when we tell him to. He's always been a good boy about getting off and on the bed. He always sleeps in our room though. When it's really cold out at night, about 35-40 (which rarely happens), he'll want to sleep outside. He'll sleep spread eagle on the cold cement floor. :smile:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4390966713_334d627427_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4391734276_dafb77ae24_b.jpg


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...he's so cute and fluffy. :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He looks so snuggly.

I love his monogrammed bed!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sigh* I just love Aspen!!

Richelle


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh, he's such a beautiful boy. I just love him! so fluffy!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We saw a Malamute when we were camping in the Grand Canyon.....it was huge and so beautiful! I just love them, always have..... We keep thinking Rocky would love to have a Malamute puppy for a new friend! The huskies he has met are waaay to hyper for him but I think somone like Aspen would be just right for him!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> We saw a Malamute when we were camping in the Grand Canyon.....it was huge and so beautiful! I just love them, always have..... We keep thinking Rocky would love to have a Malamute puppy for a new friend! The huskies he has met are waaay to hyper for him but I think somone like Aspen would be just right for him!


When Aspen was a puppy, he drove us crazy. He was very hyper. But, much less than a husky. At around 1.5 to 2 years of age, he started to calm down. Now, he's really serious most of the time. But, he still acts like a puppy in many ways. He's still a goofball!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> When Aspen was a puppy, he drove us crazy. He was very hyper. But, much less than a husky. At around 1.5 to 2 years of age, he started to calm down. Now, he's really serious most of the time. But, he still acts like a puppy in many ways. He's still a goofball!!


That's how Rocky is now. As a puppy our goal was to wear him out by bedtime. In fact when we got him from the rescue they had named him 'Ion" because he was a 'charged particle' and the most active of the litter! Now that he is almost two, we have to take him for a long (at least an hour) walk every afternoon or else he'll pout all evening and drive us crazy at night. But that is usually enough exercise for him as long as he gets to play in the yard during the day. He really doesn't like dogs that are too crazy and hyper and won't play with them at all. We're thinking he may be more Chow/Malamute or Chow/Samoyed mix after all. He's much bigger and thicker then a Husky. But we'll never know. 


Too bad we live on opposite coasts.....I'm sure the boys would have fun playing and they'd be so handsome together!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> He really doesn't like dogs that are too crazy and hyper and won't play with them at all.


Yep. _*Exactly*_ how Aspen is. 

Here's a short story. When I took Aspen to the vet to get his Heartworm test, there was a young female lab and the owner there. They started smelling each other and Aspen was the first one to do a play bow and they started playing great. Then the lab starts getting all wiggly and is jumping all over the place and getting in his face. Aspen stops playing and just growls at her, and she backs off. The owner got scared too. When Aspen growls, it sounds really ferocious. I told the owner that he was just telling her "ok quit playing". 



chowder said:


> Too bad we live on opposite coasts.....I'm sure the boys would have fun playing and they'd be so handsome together!


I agree. They would probably get along great!!! :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww he looks so darn comfy and so peaceful. I like the way he's got his bone by him! No one's taking that treasue! My dog right now (I just replaced the moose toy that was a favorite and it got just chewed to death so had to replace) ~she is sleeping with it haha! Sort of like Aspen is sleeping with his bone. Except Roxi is actually laying on it so no one will get it haha!
Love the pics.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wags said:


> Except Roxi is actually laying on it so no one will get it haha!


Aspen will lay on this squirrel toy that he has. Good luck to anyone trying to move him LOL!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogs they are so protective of those favorite toys! Love there sense of humor haha! Ya, I cant take that moose away from her again now. They had the one and now with the replacement moose you'd think it was her only toy haha! I am like pleasant dreams Roxi her day was made when she saw it. Made me smile alot haha! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Reminds me of Bailey...always lays with her head hanging off the bed. It just must be comfy to them LOL :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Reminds me of Bailey...always lays with her head hanging off the bed. It just must be comfy to them LOL :biggrin:


I know. He's got this big bed and he only decides to use about a quarter of it most of the time. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, Bailey stretches full out so her butt and head are hanging off sometimes, but she has to be one the bed at least a little!


----------

